
The Data Diet: How I Lost 60 Pounds Using A Google Docs - yubozhao
https://medium.com/technology-liberal-arts/80adce62cf5c
======
jgj
Sounds a lot like The Hacker's Diet (<http://www.fourmilab.ch/hackdiet/>)

I don't know that there are many problems humans face that you could not, in
some way, attribute to a lack of meaningful data (or understanding what data
is meaningful and what data serves only to further dilute or affirm our poorly
constructed models of what is meaningful)

------
illegalsmile
Well I'm confused why it's so hard for people to face basic facts about their
diet and what they eat. However, I suppose when you don't care or educate
yourself about diet then one would wonder why they're overweight.

I enjoyed reading your writing but I stopped reading at: "Exercise, I’d say,
is irrelevant, to weight loss too" Exercise is most definitely RELEVANT to
weight loss and to blatantly disregard it seems ridiculous. A decent diet
paired with solid exercise is the cornerstone to a mental and physical
prosperity. Neither is irrelevant.

------
solarmist
I did this exact same thing starting back starting in 2007 with the Hacker's
Diet and building out my own spreadsheet with a 10 day moving average I only
need to lose about 40 lbs, but I got down to less than 11% bodyfat using it
too. I was so amazed at seeing the curves of my abs.

Then I got married and the withings scale and stopped using my spreadsheet and
I put back on a lot of the weight.

That 10 day moving average in your face is a huge helper.

------
lukeholder
This is an interesting idea. I have been trying to loose weight for the
longest time and succeed for 1-2 weeks by not looking at the scale but
weighing myself after 2 weeks hoping to see a big drop. This treats weight
loose less about the number, and more about the _trend_. Im gonna try it.

------
shadowrunner
I may integrate that into my Indoctrinator program (a program that uses the
power of obsessiveness to achieve anything): <http://indoctrinator.com>

